# the best place is to pick up the Grey wire (I think) coming out of the Rectifier on a 25 HP Merc.



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

Anybody know where the best place is to pick up the Grey wire (I think) coming out of the Rectifier on a 25 HP, 4 stroke Merc. I was told the wire is yellow coming off the Stator but changes to Grey when it leaves the Rectifier. I need it to hard-wire a Tach I'm installing. A wiring diagram would also be nice if anyone would post it.
Thanks!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I did... 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1248357971


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you Bret, you're a Gentleman and a Scholar.


----------

